

Ask HN: Do investors want a single CEO identified? - copmonkey

I'm a Bay area hacker currently working on a startup with a co-founder and a small team.  We've been getting some interest from VCs.<p>We're wondering how much we'd need to formalize the business if we took VC money.  Specifically, would we need to specify one of the two of us as a CEO?  How do startups normally deal with this?
======
a-priori
Research In Motion has two CEOs, and they seem to have done fine. As long as
you divide the responsibilities clearly, I don't see why it would be a
problem.

